# Application.Outlook error in Powershell



## anirbandd (Sep 1, 2014)

Hi All,

I am getting an error when running this:


```
$var = New-Object -ComObject Application.Outlook
```

Error:


```
New-Object : Retrieving the COM class factory for component with CLSID {00000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000000} failed 
due to the following error: 80040154 Class not registered (Exception from HRESULT: 0x80040154 (REGDB_E_CLASSNOTREG)).
At line:1 char:8
+ $var = New-Object -ComObject Application.Outlook
+        ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
    + CategoryInfo          : ResourceUnavailable: (:) [New-Object], COMException
    + FullyQualifiedErrorId : NoCOMClassIdentified,Microsoft.PowerShell.Commands.NewObjectCommand
```
I am running Powershell 3.0, Office 2013 x64, on Win 8 x64.

I tried both combinations of running PS and Outlook as Local and Admin, but got error in both.

I am running an x64 environment for PS.

Do i need to have x86 Outlook for this? or Do i need to install any cmdlets for outlook access from PS??

Thanks in advance!


----------



## anirbandd (Sep 4, 2014)

No scripting guys here??


----------



## Vyom (Nov 19, 2014)

It does look like missing DLL issue. Maybe the code works work only in x86 version of the OS?


----------



## Gollum (Nov 19, 2014)

Vyom said:


> It does look like missing DLL issue. Maybe the code works work only in x86 version of the OS?



Nice guess, I would have suggested to contact Microsoft.


----------

